# Which load for 12 gauge home defense?



## Reel Mccoy (Dec 30, 2009)

I am looking for a load to put in my 12 gauge for home defense. I have kids, so over penetration is a concern, but I want enough stopping power from 5-20 feet that I don't have to keep pumping rounds into someone"although I am sure I would". I was thinking of #4 Steel shot like what is used with duck hunting. Any input......especially from any LEO's. Thanks and God Bless America "especially our 2nd Amendment"


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Regular high brass 4's. 2 3/4 for me. Doesn't care if its a window, door, sheetrock wall or whether my aim is true. Point and squeeze. Remove parts from opposite wall with clorox. Nothing fancy. Inside 10 steps, which at home, that's mostly what it gonna be.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I keep #4 buckshot in mine, but I honestly believe at such short distance that sport shooting loads for skeet would do the job with very little chance of wall penetration


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Chris V said:


> I keep #4 buckshot in mine, but I honestly believe at such short distance that sport shooting loads for *skeet would do the job with very little chance of wall penetration*


:thumbsup:


----------



## Reel Mccoy (Dec 30, 2009)

With all of the shootings and home invasions I am trying to get the best layout of where my kids rooms are and if a situation were to go down what would be the avenue it would more than likely go. I am tryin to stay away from anything larger than 000 buck, because I dont see myself trying to shoot through walls. I am afraid that 7 shot wont pack enough of a ounch so I am somewhere between #0000 Buck and 6 shot. Maube alternate rounds, but that brongs the whole over penetration into effect. Might have to frame some mock up walls and see how the walls hold from inside 20'


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

00 Buck. Across a room all 9 pellets in a space about the size of a coffee can, with the option of having enough energy to put them through a door or knock them down if they are wearing body armour.


----------



## Reel Mccoy (Dec 30, 2009)

kandv2000 said:


> 00 Buck. Across a room all 9 pellets in a space about the size of a coffee can, with the option of having enough energy to put them through a door or knock them down if they are wearing body armour.


 If it were just me in the house this is the route that I would go, but I dont want to take the chance of firing toward my childrens room with a load this hot.


----------



## wild fish (Jan 11, 2013)

I have steel bb's. This was covered a couple of weeks ago go back an check,a guy did some tests putting different loads into sheetrock.


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*My load*

Light bird shot, light bird shot, 00 buck, 00 buck, 3" hollow point magnum

Learned that from some Vietnam vets. The bad guys would creap up on their op's outer areas and you couldn't see them. The bird shot would get them yelping, then it was game on. I figure in the house, the light bird shot should get them running and if I miss, another "gentle" round. If that doesn't get them out of the house, then something to take them down is needed. If 00 buck don't do it, the 3" hollow point mag will do it. (got those while in Alaska). 

Hope I never have to use it. Can't be too careful though. 

Bob


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

With Kids in the house, I would stick with #6 or #4 shot but I would go with lead shot for better penetration, save the steel shot for ducks, JMO

Kevin


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

boatnbob said:


> Light bird shot, light bird shot, 00 buck, 00 buck, 3" hollow point magnum
> 
> Learned that from some Vietnam vets. The bad guys would creap up on their op's outer areas and you couldn't see them. The bird shot would get them yelping, then it was game on. I figure in the house, the light bird shot should get them running and if I miss, another "gentle" round. If that doesn't get them out of the house, then something to take them down is needed. If 00 buck don't do it, the 3" hollow point mag will do it. (got those while in Alaska).
> 
> ...


*That sounds about like what we do with the Judge. I have 2 #6 shells, 2 PDXI shells with the copper plate and 9mm balls, then a hornady HP slug. That should do it.:thumbsup:*


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

mine stays loaded with the cheapo skeet stuff, and since no shot, in my house at least, would be over 20 feet, that #7 is going to be a doosey, no doubt about it. any nay-sayers need to post up experiences of being shot with #7 at 20'.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Any high brass bird shot is deadly at close range, shoot a piece of plywood at 10 steps and check out the damage...


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I have alternating 3.5" turkey loads and 1oz slugs. My kids sleep upstairs. Only thing I'm worried about is hitting the plumbing.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

You could always ad to your children's room walls. Such as plywood or tongue and groove oak flooring as extra high wainscoting.
If my house was not brick faced, I would be doing something like that inside.

It does not take anything for a bullet from the street to go thru some vinyl siding, 1/2" ply or OSB or that old oily fiberboard, some cavity insulation and some drywall. Think about that.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> You could always ad to your children's room walls. Such as plywood or tongue and groove oak flooring as extra high wainscoting.
> If my house was not brick faced, I would be doing something like that inside.
> 
> It does not take anything for a bullet from the street to go thru some vinyl siding, 1/2" ply or OSB or that old oily fiberboard, some cavity insulation and some drywall. Think about that.


You know pretty much any gun besides 22, 25 or 32 would go through that brick right?


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

johnf said:


> You know pretty much any gun besides 22, 25 or 32 would go through that brick right?


Might want to read this:
http://www.claybrick.ca/pdf/cmri_bulletproof_project.pdf

For high strength hard clay brick veneer, it took a .50 Browning machine gun to go thru the wall.


----------

